# Is this true for 2017 SuperDuty?



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

I heard that the new 2017 SuperDuty 6.7 Diesel will have 500HP & 1000Ft/lbs. 
Impressions ?


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sure it's possible, as they have barely tapped into the power the engine is capable of. 
I think the emissions stuff is going to hold them back, as well as reliability issues. 
But who knows they probably will


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The added power is needed to run the emissions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Crap.....too late.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

RIRAM2500HD;2135699 said:


> I heard that the new 2017 SuperDuty 6.7 Diesel will have 500HP & 1000Ft/lbs.
> Impressions ?


Check Out This Impression
http://www.pawneerock.org/gallerymain/rubberorourke.jpg


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

They're running 550/1000 with tuning now I believe. Probably higher I stopped following it 

Stock is like 360 I think 

So yeah it's definitely possible


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

My uncle has a '16 (440hp/860tq) with 3.73's and with the SF TCS turned oof it'll roach tires into 4th gear. Another 60hp and 140tq isn't hard to get too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My 13 tripped the meter @ 603hp and 1073 tq with tuner.


Heard the Western package will have 8 speed hand shaker


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A stick wood be sweet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Set a side the fact I'm a Ford guy.

If half the facts that the marketing Dept is spewing, it should be a bad ass truck.


Hear I'm thinking about buying a raptor..... LoL


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2136452 said:


> Set a side the fact I'm a Ford guy.
> 
> If half the facts that the marketing Dept is spewing, it should be a bad ass truck.
> 
> Hear I'm thinking about buying a raptor..... LoL


A Raptor would be a cool toy as long as you get it with no bs stickers and badging. I'll be in Dearborn in aboot a month for some stuff and part of that is a tour of the F-150 plant


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

they've got the shelby truck now. Saw one today pulling a ski boat. 

There's a guy on here that has an mvp and wideout for his raptor.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;2136535 said:


> they've got the shelby truck now. Saw one today pulling a ski boat.
> 
> There's a guy on here that has an mvp and wideout for his raptor.


Yea, that's my thinking, MVP3/wings/1100lbs on a dessert race truck


----------

